# Pain in my left buttock



## abo (12 Jul 2011)

Again

Nothing as bad a Hoogerland's must be, but I've got a mad ache in my left buttock. A few weeks ago when I hurt my back I slid my saddle right forward to give me a more upright position, to take some of the stress out of my back and also to stop the pain in my buttock which had developed.

Today I decided to move it back a bit, to get a bit lower on the bike but after today's ride the butt pain is back 

Think I need to get the plumb line out, and to post a couple of pictures on here, hopefully you guys can help me get it right...


----------



## d87heaven (13 Jul 2011)

Could be one of a few things. My best guess is tight muscle or nerve entrapment, common nerve pain in the buttuck can be sciatica. The sciatic nerve can be troublesome from the lumbar spine L3, L4 or S1, S2, S3 down through the piriformis. Worst case is a herniated disc pressing on the nerve. By being more upright you are stretching/trapping the nerve less hence your temporary relief of the symptoms. 

Long version - Get a tennis ball, lean against a wall with the ball on your back and move up and down rolling the ball around the back down as far as the cocyx. You may find a tender spot or lump, keep rolling it over that area slowly with max pressure. Next sit down on the floor and place the ball under your buttock then roll away again (if you lose the ball then visit the hospital!) again you may find a tender spot or lump. 
Stretching of the glute, piriformis and back muscles should also be done.

Short version - go see a physio or sports therapist


----------



## abo (13 Jul 2011)

Thanks mate. It sounds like I never really got over the problem I had earlier in the year then. Looks like I'm off to the sports shop for a tennis ball...


----------



## abo (15 Jul 2011)

D87: *massive* thanks for this, the pain was terrible this morning so I went out and got a tennis ball, did as suggested and a bit of stretching and there has been a vast improvement over the course of the day. I'll keep it up and see how it gets on


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jul 2011)

I have the exact same problem , comes and goes ...

Reading up on it it seems the sciatic nerves passes through a muscle in the buttocks in a thrid of people, the muscle contracts when riding and compresses the nerve.

To ease the problem i have dropped the saddle slightly as according to the lemond formula ( inside leg x .883 for bottom bracket >top of the saddle ) the measurements competitive cyclist gave me where to high.

To ease the pain i also do the following stretches..























I have found doing some of these a couple of times a day really makes a differance and touch wood my pain has receded from chronic back /leg pain to a dull knot over the last week.


Like you i am continually tweaking my saddle position as i never feel spot on, i think i need a full bike fit to get it right.
Do not try to tewak your esro position byt moving the saddle/
One you have your saddle spot on then you need to look at your reach by changing stem length and how many spacers you have under your stem.


ATM i am writing everything down so i have a record of..

Saddle height , saddle setback from BB and center stem bolt to saddle tip.


My position that i had the best comfort in was fairly upright but felt i did not have real power , i have moved the saddle 3 mm back to get me closer the the mythical KOPS and i will see how my buttock reacts.

Small adjustments at a time allow me to get used to a new position and recording everything allows me to quantify whats changes are doing to the feel and comfort of the ride.


I used to ride with the saddle as far forward as possible before i got pain so i have a starting point to go back to ...


----------



## abo (16 Jul 2011)

cool thanks cyber, I'll give these a go


----------

